# COLD



## Txpoolguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Well the water is to cold for me to wade fish,anyone fishing tomorrow from a boat and got space? I can help clean and split fuel and bait.i live in Galveston island and









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txpoolguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Found a ride please delete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

You pansy the waters fine. Waded in corpus this evening. We gotta get together once Im up there again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

I was in the surf Saturday - water temp was pleasant, it's been too warm all summer


----------



## Txpoolguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txpoolguy (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello all, anyone fishing from a boat tomorrow 09/30/17 and have room for one more? I have my own gear for inshore and offshore, I can help with fuel bait and cleaning. I'm located in Galveston









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

